
The Vanishing Lunch Break - ronnier
http://money.usnews.com/money/careers/articles/2010/09/17/the-vanishing-lunch-break.html
======
wccrawford
I used to work through lunch. At the time, if I did, I could go home earlier.
Since I got to eat (the only part of lunch I care about) and got to go home
earlier, too, it was win-win.

They eventually changed their minds and forced me away from the desk for
lunch. Now I take a short one (30 minutes) and actually get out of the office.
I agree that it's better for my sanity (and probably digestion) but I really
liked having that 30 minutes at home instead.

------
eitally
I'm guilty of this. I have a theory of dual-forces that contribute to it:
geographically dispersed work teams and understaffed organizations. If people
insisted on taking a hour lunch every day it would be nearly impossible to
find acceptable meeting times between 8-5 local time. If companies were
willing to pay for collocated (and self-sufficient) project teams that would
help, too.

------
zackola
Like your lunch? Like ruby/rails? In NYC? Come work with us at StreetEasy.com
- We make it a point to get out of the office for lunch. Oh and we build some
cool stuff too. :)

Resume and cover letter to:

    
    
      ruby -r base64 -e 'puts Base64.decode64("emhAc3RyZWV0ZWFzeS5jb20=\n")'

